
Why don't humans have a penis bone? Scientists may now know - vezycash
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/14/why-dont-humans-have-a-penis-bone-scientists-may-now-know-baculum
======
gomijacogeo
I always figured it was fallout from moving to bipedalism. So many structural
changes going on - femur, pelvis, spine, pelvic floor, ligaments, muscles,
etc. It doesn't seem that outrageous that a regulatory change needed for
bipedalism might also affect baculum development. Also, once you're bipedal,
the penis is, well, out there. There might have been advantages to not having
a bone in a much more exposed penis. And it's just as easy to envision changes
in penis anatomy driving changes in social behavior as it is the converse.

